# هل نحن مسيحيون ام نصارى



## حبيب يسوع (9 نوفمبر 2012)

هل نحن مسيحيون ام نصارى
لان بعض اهل الديانات الاخرى يطلقون علينا نصارى
ولماذا يزعل المسيحى من كلمة نصرانى


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*نحن مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى !

**هل نحن نصارى ؟*


----------



## puppy (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*# ...................... # 

حرر بواسطة المشرف 

أنت في القسم المسيحي ... ولا مكان للإسلاميات 

*.*
*


----------



## fredyyy (9 نوفمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> هل نحن *مسيحيون *ام نصارى



*من تتبع المسيح 

أنا أتبع المسيح ... إذاً أنت مسيحي 


*


حبيب يسوع قال:


> لان بعض اهل الديانات الاخرى *يطلقون *علينا نصارى



*كل إنسان حر في تسميته ... ولا يضرنا ما يقوله الناس عنا 

*


حبيب يسوع قال:


> ولماذا *يزعل *المسيحى من كلمة نصرانى



*والمسيحي يزعل ليه ... لن يُغيِّر الناس نسبته للمسيح 

فالمسيحي ليس تابع للنصارى .... لأن المسيح يسكن قلبه 

سر التسمية ( نصارى ) هي إبعادنا عن علاقتنا بالمسيح الحي 

ووضع المسيحيين في تسمية مع البشر الأموات ... المسيح حي فنحن أحياء والنصارى ماتوا 

دعك من ما يقوله الناس عليك ... أخبرهم بمن هو المسيح ... الذي يغفر ويفدي ويعطي الحياة الأبدية 

إمتلك خيط الحديث ... وجهه الحديث حيث يشاء الرب بالبشارة المفرحة. يوجد رجاء أكيد 

وإسأل : 

هل عندك غفران أكيد ؟
لماذا  تذبح ولماذا الذبيحة ؟
هل لك حيــــــاة أبدية مضمونة ؟


*.


----------



## puppy (9 نوفمبر 2012)

يكفي اصلا أن كلمة "مسيحيين" لم يقلها المسيح في حياته قط ، بل و لم يسمع بها أصلا و لم يسم تلاميذه و أتباعه بها

 و يكفي أن أول من اخترع هذه الكلمة هو بولس في أنطاكية
قبل اطلاق كلمة "مسيحي" على معتنقي المسيحية ... 




 كانت تسمى " شيعة النصارى اليهودية " ، وهذا ثابت من عدة مصادر
أعمال الرسل) 24 / 5 



 (وجدنا هذا الرجل آفة من الآفات، يثير الفتن بين اليهود كافة في العالم أجمع، وأحد أئمة  شيعة النصارى.)


 إن كلمة مسيحي تجعل النصارى منتمين لأقنوم واحد فقط وهو اقنوم الإبن وهو المسيح فأين هو الإنتساب للآب والروح القدس؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (9 نوفمبر 2012)

> يكفي اصلا أن كلمة "مسيحيين" لم يقلها المسيح في حياته قط ، بل و لم يسمع بها أصلا و لم يسم تلاميذه و أتباعه بها


كفاية كلام فارغ بقى و كلام جهل , التلاميذ دُعيوا مسيحيين لأول مرة في أنطاكية :
Act 11:26  فحدث أنهما اجتمعا في الكنيسة سنة كاملة وعلما جمعا غفيرا. ودعي التلاميذ «*مسيحيين*» في أنطاكية أولا. 

و القديس بطرس يقول :
1Pe 4:16  ولكن إن كان *كمسيحي* فلا يخجل، بل يمجد الله من هذا القبيل.


----------



## Abdel Messih (9 نوفمبر 2012)

> و يكفي أن أول من اخترع هذه الكلمة هو بولس في أنطاكية
> قبل اطلاق كلمة "مسيحي" على معتنقي المسيحية ...


عايز حاجة اثبت البتقوله , غير كدا تسكت



> كانت تسمى " شيعة النصارى اليهودية " ، وهذا ثابت من عدة مصادر
> أعمال الرسل) 24 / 5
> (وجدنا هذا الرجل آفة من الآفات، يثير الفتن بين اليهود كافة في العالم أجمع، وأحد أئمة  شيعة النصارى.)


دا على اساس ان المسيح او احد التلاميذ هو الحط التسمية دي ؟



> إن كلمة مسيحي تجعل النصارى منتمين لأقنوم واحد فقط وهو اقنوم الإبن وهو المسيح فأين هو الإنتساب للآب والروح القدس؟


دا على اساس ان احنا بنفصل بينهم ؟
و دا على اساس برضو ان كلمة نصارى بتسنبنا ليهم ؟

 حرام عليكوا كفاية جهل و جربوا تتكلموا بمراجع


----------



## puppy (9 نوفمبر 2012)

اسم أتباع المسيح عليه السلام قبل بولس باعتراف المصادر المسيحية هو :

"شيعة النصارى اليهودية"

بالإضافة أنه كان يطلق اليهود على المسيح لقب "Yeshua Ha-Notsri" ، أي "يشوع الناصري".
و-اليهود يسمون أتباع المسيح بنفس الإسم  "Notsri" أي نصارى.


----------



## Abdel Messih (9 نوفمبر 2012)

> ولماذا يزعل المسيحى من كلمة نصرانى


النصرانية دي بدعة زيها زي أي بدعة , يعني مثلاً انا لو جيبو قلت عليك آريوسي او نسطوري , مظنش انها هتبقى حاجة مريحة , فنفس الكلام النصرانية بدعة و هرطقة , و لكن مفيش ناس كتير عارفة الكلام دا ..

أضف أيضاً هذا الموضوع :
ومازلنا مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى ، وهل المسلمون نصارى ؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (9 نوفمبر 2012)

> اسم أتباع المسيح عليه السلام قبل بولس باعتراف المصادر المسيحية هو :
> 
> "شيعة النصارى اليهودية"


احنا هنعيد و نزيد ؟
مردتش عليا !!
مين الأطلق التسمية دي ؟




> بالإضافة أنه كان يطلق اليهود على المسيح لقب "Yeshua Ha-Notsri" ، أي "يشوع الناصري".


مانا عارف ايه المشكلة ؟



> و-اليهود يسمون أتباع المسيح بنفس الإسم  "Notsri" أي نصارى.


و انا مالي ؟!!!


----------



## Abdel Messih (9 نوفمبر 2012)

بالمناسبة انت كدا مخالف للقوانين , لإن دا موضوع سؤال و جواب مش حوار , و مش انت الفتحت السؤال بل الأخ *حبيب يسوع*

عايز تتناقش يا ريت تفتح موضوع في قسم الشبهات , بس دا لو تملك أدلة لكن هتعيد و تزيد , فلا رد هنا ولا هناك , سلامٌ لك


----------



## Abdel Messih (9 نوفمبر 2012)

قلت لك افتح موضوع آخر و نتناقش غير كدا فدا مخالف للقوانين ..


----------



## Abdel Messih (9 نوفمبر 2012)

puppy أرآك تتجاهل الحوار في موضوع خاص بك , دا هروب , وللا حضرتك عامل نفسك مش واخد بالك ؟


----------



## puppy (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*# ......................... #

أنت هنا لتسأل 

وتحصل على الإجابة 

وليس لك أن تجيب من خلفية بعيدة عن الله 

*.*
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (9 نوفمبر 2012)

> أنا مش بأتناقش أنا اعطيت جوابي لسائل وخلاص.


طيب عايز اناقشك في الكتبته في موضوع آخر في قسم الشبهات , تقدر تناقش وللا حضرتك بتقدم اجوبة و خلاص ؟


----------



## fredyyy (9 نوفمبر 2012)

puppy قال:


> إن كلمة مسيحي تجعل النصارى منتمين لأقنوم واحد فقط وهو اقنوم الإبن وهو المسيح
> 
> فأين هو الإنتساب للآب والروح القدس



*ليه بس تكذب على نفسك 

الآب *
متى 6 : 26 
انظروا إلى طيور السماء: إنها لا تزرع ولا تحصد ولا تجمع إلى مخازن 
*وأبوكم* السماوي يقوتها. ألستم أنتم بالحري أفضل منها 
​
*الابن 
*يوحنا  6 : 69 
ونحن قد *آمنا* وعرفنا أنك *أنت المسيح* ابن الله الحي».​

*الروح القدس* 
أفسس  1 : 13 
الذي فيه أيضا أنتم، إذ سمعتم كلمة الحق، إنجيل خلاصكم، 
الذي فيه أيضا إذ* آمنتم* ختمتم* بروح الموعد القدوس،*


​*إن سر ما يوجعك هو صليب المسيح 

لذا تريد أن تبعدنا عنه ... هو سر حياتنا إلى الآن 

*.*
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 نوفمبر 2012)

اشكركم على هذه الاجابات المقنعة


----------



## ElectericCurrent (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*مسيحيون ولسنا نصارى*

* من النصوص القدسية للانجيل بحسب ماسجله معلمنا  ق.لوقا الانجيلي :*​[    الاصحاح الثالث   والعشرين الايات من 5و6 و7  ]
>>>[   4. فَقَالَ بِيلاَطُسُ لِرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْجُمُوعِ: «إِنِّي لاَ أَجِدُ عِلَّةً فِي هَذَا الإِنْسَانِ».
5. فَكَانُوا يُشَدِّدُونَ قَائِلِينَ: «إِنَّهُ يُهَيِّجُ الشَّعْبَ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ *مُبْتَدِئاً مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ​* إِلَى هُنَا».
6.* فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ بِيلاَطُسُ ذِكْرَ الْجَلِيلِ سَأَلَ: «هَلِ الرَّجُلُ جَلِيلِيٌّ؟»​*7. وَحِينَ عَلِمَ أَنَّهُ مِنْ سَلْطَنَةِ هِيرُودُسَ أَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى هِيرُودُسَ إِذْ كَانَ هُوَ أَيْضاً تِلْكَ الأَيَّامَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ.
8. وَأَمَّا هِيرُودُسُ فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعَ فَرِحَ جِدّاً لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُرِيدُ مِنْ زَمَانٍ طَوِيلٍ أَنْ يَرَاهُ لِسَمَاعِهِ عَنْهُ أَشْيَاءَ كَثِيرَةً وَتَرَجَّى أَنْ يَرَاهُ يَصْنَعُ آيَةً.
9. وَسَأَلَهُ بِكَلاَمٍ كَثِيرٍ فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ بِشَيْءٍ.
10. وَوَقَفَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةُ يَشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِاشْتِدَادٍ ]
إنتهى  الاقتباس  من نصوص  الوحى الالهى المعصوم 
*******************************************
سؤآلى  : 
إذا كان     مدعى  النبوة   وأشياعه  [ممن  حقق لهم   نفوذا  عصابياً لا يوجد  أى  مؤهل    لهم  لحيازته الا  الإعتناف المسلح على خلفية  عنصرية طائفية  -وهوية عرقية دينية -   فقط  لا   غير -لا اكثر ولا أقل ]..
أقول    لماذا  لم يطلق    النبي المُسلح:  إسم الجليليين   على* المسيحين* 
إذا  كان من الصادقين .

@+آلا يعرف  أن الناصرة  ----  مجرد  قرية صغيرة  فى إقليم الجليل [  قضي فيها المسيح فترة مؤقته من حياته بصورة عابرة من السادسةالى ماقبل معمودية يوحنا فقط] 
@+آلا يعرف   أن  غالبية   تلاميذ المسيح الاثنى عشر وربما السبعين  من مختلف  مدن الاقليم   [   الجليل  ]-   ك:*قانا*  و*بيت  صيدا*  و*كفرناحوم التى عاش فيها المسيح فعلياً متى4ايه13*..

@+آلا  يعرف  أو  لم يعرف  أن المسيح  نفسه  \   والعذراء نفسها  \  ويوسف النجار نفسه-  لم يكن   أحدٌ  منهم  بالتناسل البيولوجى -   من  أهالى  أو من  أسر الناصرة  بل   نزلاء  وضيوف  يقيمون فيها   لاسباب إستجدت بعد وصول المسيح *لسن السادسة فى طفولته * - فإستدعت  نزوحهم إلى تلك البلدة  إبتعاداً   عن  ظروف ضاغطة ؟؟
-يعنى حالة إستثنائية طارئة و(  ليست أصيلة )
@+ آلم يعرف و ألا   يعرف أن بولس الرسول المنسوب إليه تآليف المسيحية الحالية (..) !!! -مستحيل أن يكون من الناصرة أو من نصرونة المزعومة -     (يا  للخصوبة خيالهم  -وإستفحال أمر أوهامهم !!)- 
لانه بنيامينى والبلدة لا تقع فى  أماكن توطن سبطه : وأنه من مواليد الجالية اليهودية فى  طرسوس المستعمرة اليونانية على سواحل سوريا ؟؟ وأووفد إلى هيكل أؤراشاليم للتعلم اللاهوتى الفقهى فى هيكلها   متأدباً عند أقدام الحاخام  غمالاائيل الاشهر  أصولية فى ذلك الزمان؟؟؟
_أفلا يتعقلون !!!    ؟؟؟؟؟               

+  إدرس عـــــــلـــك  تـــــــســــــتــــــــفــــــيـــــــد


----------



## fredyyy (9 نوفمبر 2012)

لوقا 4 : 16 
وجاء 
إلى *الناصرة* 
حيث كان قد *تربى*. 
ودخل المجمع حسب عادته يوم السبت وقام ليقرأ

مرقس 10 : 47 
فلما سمع 
أنه *يسوع الناصري* 
ابتدأ يصرخ ويقول: «*يا يسوع ابن داود ارحمني*»
​
*نفهم من الآية الأولى :*
*أن المسيح ُسمي بيسوع الناصري ... لأنه تربى هناك *

*كما يُسمى من يسكن الجزائر ... جزائريًا *

*ومن يسكن الأردن ... إردنيًا ... وذلك نسبة لمكان سكناه *

*لكن إنظر ماذا قال الأعمى *

*قال الناس له ( يسوع الناصري ) ... لكنه عندما صرخ قال :*

*( يا يسوع ابن داود ارحمني ) لقد كان أعمى العينين ... لكنه كان بصير الروح *

*لم يعبأ المسيح بماذا يقول الناس عنه ... لكنه سأل التلاميذ ( وَأَنْتُمْ مَنْ تَقُولُونَ* إِنِّي أَنَا* ) *​متى 16 : 13 - 16 ​وَلَمَّا جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى نَوَاحِي قَيْصَرِيَّةِ فِيلُبُّسَ* سَأَلَ تَلاَمِيذَهُ:* «*مَنْ يَقُولُ النَّاسُ* إِنِّي أَنَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ»
فَقَالُوا: «قَوْمٌ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ وَآخَرُونَ إِيلِيَّا وَآخَرُونَ إِرْمِيَا أَوْ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ».
قَالَ لَهُمْ: «*وَأَنْتُمْ مَنْ تَقُولُونَ* إِنِّي أَنَا»
فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «*أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ*».
​
*لم ُيعير الرب إهتمامًا لما يقول الناس عنه *

*لكنه إهتم بما يقول التلاميذ عنه *

*قال بطرس ( أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ ) ولم يقل ... أنت يسوع الناصري *

*أحبائي من هو المسيح بالنسبة لكل واحد فيكم ؟ *

*يارب إفتح عيوننا لنعرفك كمن مات من أجلنا ليفدينا ... وليس من تربى في الناصرة *


.​


----------



## أَمَة (9 نوفمبر 2012)

fredyyy قال:


> *من تتبع المسيح *
> 
> *أنا أتبع المسيح ... إذاً أنت مسيحي *
> 
> ...


 

رد رائع ومشجع.


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 نوفمبر 2012)

هو احنا مسيحين لاننا نتبع المسيح لة كل المجد
واحنا بنضايق لما حد يقول علينا نصارى لان ايام الاسلام 
كان فى فئة معينة من الناس اسمهم نصارى نجران فيها 
شبة بسيط من المسيحية ولكن تعليمها بعيدة كل البعد عن المسيحية
علشان كدة احنا مش بنقول احنا نصارى لكن احنا مسيحين ولنا الفخر طبعا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 نوفمبر 2012)

من   سفر  اعمال الرسل   المكتوب  قبل نهاية القرن الاول المسيحى - بل قبل خراب اؤرشاليم وهيكلها   سنة 70 ميلادية 
[ الاصحاح الحادى عشر  ][ 19. أَمَّا الَّذِينَ تَشَتَّتُوا مِنْ جَرَّاءِ الضِّيقِ الَّذِي حَصَلَ بِسَبَبِ إِسْتِفَانُوسَ فَاجْتَازُوا إِلَى فِينِيقِيَةَ وَقُبْرُسَ وَأَنْطَاكِيَةَ وَهُمْ لاَ يُكَلِّمُونَ أَحَداً بِالْكَلِمَةِ إِلاَّ الْيَهُودَ فَقَطْ.
20. وَلَكِنْ كَانَ مِنْهُمْ قَوْمٌ وَهُمْ رِجَالٌ قُبْرُسِيُّونَ وَقَيْرَوَانِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ لَمَّا دَخَلُوا أَنْطَاكِيَةَ كَانُوا يُخَاطِبُونَ الْيُونَانِيِّينَ مُبَشِّرِينَ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ.
21. وَكَانَتْ يَدُ الرَّبِّ مَعَهُمْ فَآمَنَ عَدَدٌ كَثِيرٌ وَرَجَعُوا إِلَى الرَّبِّ.
22. فَسُمِعَ الْخَبَرُ عَنْهُمْ فِي آذَانِ الْكَنِيسَةِ الَّتِي فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ فَأَرْسَلُوا بَرْنَابَا لِكَيْ يَجْتَازَ إِلَى أَنْطَاكِيَةَ.
23. الَّذِي لَمَّا أَتَى وَرَأَى نِعْمَةَ اللهِ فَرِحَ وَوَعَظَ الْجَمِيعَ أَنْ يَثْبُتُوا فِي الرَّبِّ بِعَزْمِ الْقَلْبِ
24. لأَنَّهُ كَانَ رَجُلاً صَالِحاً وَمُمْتَلِئاً مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَالإِيمَانِ. فَانْضَمَّ إِلَى الرَّبِّ جَمْعٌ غَفِيرٌ.
25. ثُمَّ خَرَجَ بَرْنَابَا إِلَى طَرْسُوسَ لِيَطْلُبَ شَاوُلَ. وَلَمَّا وَجَدَهُ جَاءَ بِهِ إِلَى أَنْطَاكِيَةَ.
*26. فَحَدَثَ أَنَّهُمَا اجْتَمَعَا فِي الْكَنِيسَةِ سَنَةً كَامِلَةً وَعَلَّمَا جَمْعاً غَفِيراً. وَدُعِيَ التَّلاَمِيذُ «مَسِيحِيِّينَ» فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ أَوَّلاً​*.
27. وَفِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ انْحَدَرَ أَنْبِيَاءُ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ إِلَى أَنْطَاكِيَةَ.
28. وَقَامَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمُ اسْمُهُ أَغَابُوسُ وَأَشَارَ بِالرُّوحِ أَنَّ جُوعاً عَظِيماً كَانَ عَتِيداً أَنْ يَصِيرَ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ - الَّذِي صَارَ أَيْضاً فِي أَيَّامِ كُلُودِيُوسَ قَيْصَرَ.
29. فَحَتَمَ التَّلاَمِيذُ حَسْبَمَا تَيَسَّرَ لِكُلٍّ مِنْهُمْ أَنْ يُرْسِلَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ شَيْئاً خِدْمَةً إِلَى الإِخْوَةِ السَّاكِنِينَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ.
30. فَفَعَلُوا ذَلِكَ مُرْسِلِينَ إِلَى الْمَشَايِخِ بِيَدِ بَرْنَابَا وَشَاوُلَ. ]


----------



## أَمَة (13 نوفمبر 2012)

تم حذف مشاركة العضو السماء والطارق لمخالفتها لقوانين القسم
كذلك المشاركات التي ردت عليها.​


----------



## أَمَة (14 نوفمبر 2012)

تم حذف مشاركة العضو السماء والطارق​لما فيها من شتم وسب
وقد تلقى جزاءه المناسب​ 
*يؤسفني انه لم يأخذ تنبيهي المحترم*
*الذي سبق وارسلته له بعين الإعتبار*
*بل اصر على ما لا يليق*​​


----------



## بنت الأكرمين (14 نوفمبر 2012)

بعد اذنكم اشترك معكم في الحوار واضع سؤال يحيرني ليه لما اي شخص يخرج من اي ملة اخرى ويدخل المسيحية تقولوا متنصر ارجوا توضيح الفرق بين متنصر ونصارى


----------



## Abdel Messih (14 نوفمبر 2012)

> بعد اذنكم اشترك معكم في الحوار واضع سؤال يحيرني ليه لما اي شخص يخرج  من اي ملة اخرى ويدخل المسيحية تقولوا متنصر ارجوا توضيح الفرق بين متنصر  ونصارى


اللفظ ليس حجة , ففي لحد دلوقتي ناس مسيحية فاكرة ان المسيحية هي النصرانية , منهم خدام و كهنة ايضاً ( و انا اعرف البعض شخصياً ) , فمش معنى ان في ناس فاكرة كدا او بتقول كدا يبقى دا صح , حضرتك بتتكلمي على لفظ متداول , لكن لفظ متنصر لم يرد في الكتاب المقدس حتّى , بل أن الذين كانوا يقبلون لإيمان بيقولوا عليهم قبلوا كلمة الله , أو قبلوا الروح القدس , او اتعمدوا على اسم المسيح , و إلخ مما يوضح انهم أصبحوا مسيحيين , عادي جداًَ , منغير لفظ تنصر او أي حاجة


----------



## The Antiochian (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*أختي لفظة متنصر لفظة عربية متأثرة بعبارة نصارى ، أما مسيحياً فنقول عابر .*​


----------



## gentel (14 نوفمبر 2012)

puppy قال:


> يكفي اصلا أن كلمة "مسيحيين" لم يقلها المسيح في حياته قط ، بل و لم يسمع بها أصلا و لم يسم تلاميذه و أتباعه بها


 

هذا طبعا لان المسيح لم يأتي بديانه ، لكن اتى يبشر بنفسه انه يمثل ملكوت الله على الارض.
و النسب لكلمة مسيح ، مسيحي اي التابع لهذا الشخص و الانتماء له



puppy قال:


> و يكفي أن أول من اخترع هذه الكلمة هو بولس في أنطاكية
> قبل اطلاق كلمة "مسيحي" على معتنقي المسيحية ...


 
لا يوجد لديك اي دليل ان بولس من اطلق هذا المسمى

فَحَدَثَ أَنَّهُمَا اجْتَمَعَا فِي الْكَنِيسَةِ سَنَةً كَامِلَةً وَعَلَّمَا جَمْعًا غَفِيرًا. وَدُعِيَ التَّلاَمِيذُ «مَسِيحِيِّينَ» فِي أَنْطَاكِيَةَ أَوَّلاً.
فأين بولس سماهم مسيحين؟



puppy قال:


> كانت تسمى " شيعة النصارى اليهودية " ، وهذا ثابت من عدة مصادر
> أعمال الرسل) 24 / 5
> 
> (وجدنا هذا الرجل آفة من الآفات، يثير الفتن بين اليهود كافة في العالم أجمع، وأحد أئمة  شيعة النصارى.)


 
و طبعا الفهيم باللغة العربية يعرف ان النسب للناصرة " ناصري كما كان يدعى يسوع الناصري و جمعها ناصريون و ليس نصارى و كما قال الاحباء انها هرطقة ظهرت بالجزيرة العربية
و تأكيد انك لم تقل الصدق ان النص مذكور كالتالي
5 فَإِنَّنَا إِذْ وَجَدْنَا هذَا الرَّجُلَ مُفْسِدًا وَمُهَيِّجَ فِتْنَةٍ بَيْنَ جَمِيعِ الْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْمَسْكُونَةِ، وَمِقْدَامَ شِيعَةِ *النَّاصِرِيِّينَ*




puppy قال:


> إن كلمة مسيحي تجعل النصارى منتمين لأقنوم واحد فقط وهو اقنوم الإبن وهو المسيح فأين هو الإنتساب للآب والروح القدس؟


 
طبعا هذا ليس صحيح لأن التسمية هنا هي ليست نسب لله لكن نسب و انتماء لشخص معين في هذا اللسياق و من ثم اكتسب الهوية بالانتماء لهذا الشخص و تعاليمه المباشرة.و هو المسيح


----------



## The Antiochian (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*حبيبي يا جنتل ، ح**لط عجيب بين الناصريين والنصارى من جهة أولى ، من جهة ثانية ليس بولس من سماهم مسيحيون ، من جهة ثالثة لم ترد كلمة نصارى في المسيحية بل هي هرطقات شبه جزيرة العرب التي اعتقد مؤلف القرآن أنها المسيحية العالمية متناسياً عقائد المسيحية العالمية في معاقلها أنطاكية والاسكندرية وروما *​


----------



## gentel (14 نوفمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *حبيبي جنتل، خلط عجيب بين الناصريين والنصارى من جهة أولى ، من جهة ثانية ليس بولس من سماهم مسيحيون ، من جهة ثالثة لم ترد كلمة نصارى في المسيحية بل هي هرطقات شبه جزيرة العرب التي اعتقد مؤلف القرآن أنها المسيحية العالمية متناسياً عقائد المسيحية العالمية في معاقلها أنطاكية والاسكندرية وروما *​


 
ليش انا شو قلت غير كده

اسف حطيت شيء من كلامي بالاقتباس

جوابي باللون الاخضر و الباقي اقتباس لكن انا لا اعرف ان اعمل اقتباس مثلكم لاني جديد بكتب على المنتدى


----------



## The Antiochian (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*طيب آسف ، الاقتباس لم يتضح لي ..*​*آسف ، سامحني ..*​


----------



## gentel (15 نوفمبر 2012)

بالطبع اسامحك بمحبة المسيح

لكن مع هذا يجب ان تظهر اكثر نعمة حتى مع الاخوة المسلمين و لو كانوا يخالفونك الرأي

و سامحني لانها غلطتي انا لا اعرف كيف اكتب و اقتبس بهذا المنتدى


----------



## The Antiochian (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*أستاذي أنا أحترم المسلم الذي يريد أن يفهم ومستعد للشرح والنقاش حتى النهاية ، أما من يريد أن يعلمنا إيماننا من داخله ويتكبر ويتفلسف فعليه أن يعرف حدوده ، ومعك حق أنا تطاولت أعتذر .*​


----------



## أَمَة (15 نوفمبر 2012)

gentel قال:


> ليش انا شو قلت غير كده
> 
> اسف حطيت شيء من كلامي بالاقتباس
> 
> جوابي باللون الاخضر و الباقي اقتباس لكن انا لا اعرف ان اعمل اقتباس مثلكم لاني جديد بكتب على المنتدى


 

لقد تم تحرير مشاركتك	#*28* التي اختلط فيها كلامك مع الإقتباس بفصلهما عن بعض من دون حاجة لتحرير ردك.

وتم دمج ردودك التوضيحية في مشاركتك التي ارد عليها وحُذفت الأصلية للتبسيط وعدم التشتيت.

أهلا وسهلا بك وبردودك.


----------



## gentel (15 نوفمبر 2012)

The Antiochian شكرا لمحبتك اخي ، و ربنا يباركك و بجد ان بقدر صدقك و تواضعك انك اعتذرت . و أكيد نحن هنا لمجد الله و ليس لندين احد فسامحني ايضا اذا اخطأت بحقك

و شكرا اخت أمة لأنني فعلا جديد بالكتابة هنا و لا اعرف كيف يتم الاقتباس و اظهار الجواب اسفله كما تفعلون


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 نوفمبر 2012)

الأخ جنتل، عليك بنسخ الكلام الذي تريد إقتباسه ولصقه في المشاركة، ثم تظلل عليه ، ثم تضغط على الأيقونة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ليتم وضع أكواد برمجية وعند الضغط على إضافة الرد سيظهر الإقتباس، جرب..


----------



## gentel (15 نوفمبر 2012)

> الأخ جنتل، عليك بنسخ الكلام الذي تريد إقتباسه ولصقه في المشاركة، ثم تظلل عليه ، ثم تضغط على الأيقونة  ليتم وضع أكواد برمجية وعند الضغط على إضافة الرد سيظهر الإقتباس، جرب..




*شكرا حبيبي Molka هيك تمام التمام اظن ربنا يباركك*


----------



## أَمَة (16 نوفمبر 2012)

*تم غلق الموضوع *
*بعد حذف جميع المشاركات المخالفة والمشتتة*​


----------



## fredyyy (16 نوفمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اشكركم على هذه الاجابات المقنعة




*دعونا نختتم الموضوع بإجابة بسيطة ... لفائدو زوارنا الأعزاء *






> _هل نحن *مسيحيون *ام نصارى_





*من تتبع المسيح *

*أنا أتبع المسيح ... إذاً أنت مسيحي *







> _لان بعض اهل الديانات الاخرى *يطلقون *علينا نصارى_


 

*كل إنسان حر في تسميته ... ولا يضرنا ما يقوله الناس عنا *







> _ولماذا *يزعل *المسيحى من كلمة نصرانى_


 

*والمسيحي يزعل ليه ... لن يُغيِّر الناس نسبته للمسيح *

*فالمسيحي ليس تابع للنصارى .... لأن المسيح يسكن قلبه *

*سر التسمية ( نصارى ) هي إبعادنا عن علاقتنا بالمسيح الحي *

*ووضع المسيحيين في تسمية مع البشر الأموات ... المسيح حي فنحن أحياء والنصارى ماتوا *

*دعك من ما يقوله الناس عليك ... أخبرهم بمن هو المسيح ... الذي يغفر ويفدي ويعطي الحياة الأبدية *

*إمتلك خيط الحديث ... وجهه الحديث حيث يشاء الرب بالبشارة المفرحة. يوجد رجاء أكيد *



.


----------

